# A graduate trying to move to Canada



## crazyboy (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi people,

I have been a long time reader of the forum and I thought I better post something, so here is my story

I graduated in from Glasgow Caledonian University in 2009 with a 2:1 in electronic commerce. Since then I spent two months in Canada (Victoria, BC) visting my girlfriend (who is Canadian). During my visit I took part in some 'simple' admin voluntary work for a local charity. After returning I travelled across Europe until Christmas until I secured sme temporary employment here in Scotland. 

I have recently obtained a 1 year flexible visa a few weeks ago and I am planning on travelling to Canada in October, possibly late September.

My overall plan is to move to Canada so I can be with my girlfriend permanently because the distance is killing me right now. We have been together for a year now and by the time I ge there in October, that will be over a year and a half we have been together after numerous visits to each other back and forth.

With my one year visa, I am looking to prove myself in terms of work, using my degree to hopefully obtain interviews of some sort while working in temporary employment with my flexible visa and I also look forward to going back to the place where I volunteered at the end of 2009.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated guys.

Cheers


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

crazyboy said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I have been a long time reader of the forum and I thought I better post something, so here is my story
> 
> ...


Hello crazy(in love)boy and welcome to the site,

You are, I assume, coming under a BUNAC one-year working visa. The best way to ensure you can stay after the visa's expiry date is to find employment with an employer who is prepared to apply for a LMO (Labour Market Opinion) which, if approved, would allow you to apply for a two-year TWP (Temporary Work Permit) which, if granted would then allow you to apply for Permanent Resident status, a PR visa. Boy, but that's a long sentence, apologies.
I would point one thing out to you. If, when you arrive you do not have to work right away, then I suggest you enter the country as a visitor and not activate your visa. This would allow you to be here up to six months then when you're ready/need to find income producing work you could make a quick trip across the border then re-enter and activate your visa. This would/could give you additional time to find work, knowing that you can begin almost immediately.

Good Luck.


----------



## crazyboy (Jun 17, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Hello crazy(in love)boy and welcome to the site,
> 
> You are, I assume, coming under a BUNAC one-year working visa. The best way to ensure you can stay after the visa's expiry date is to find employment with an employer who is prepared to apply for a LMO (Labour Market Opinion) which, if approved, would allow you to apply for a two-year TWP (Temporary Work Permit) which, if granted would then allow you to apply for Permanent Resident status, a PR visa. Boy, but that's a long sentence, apologies.
> I would point one thing out to you. If, when you arrive you do not have to work right away, then I suggest you enter the country as a visitor and not activate your visa. This would allow you to be here up to six months then when you're ready/need to find income producing work you could make a quick trip across the border then re-enter and activate your visa. This would/could give you additional time to find work, knowing that you can begin almost immediately.
> ...


You are right with the BUNAC assumption, I didn't want to mention it but it has been said now!!

Under their 'rules', I still qualify as a student although I have graduated which gives me an option of applying for the 'non student' option in December this year which would give me a two year stay with the opportunity to work.

Your idea is something I didn't think about, the concept of not activating my visa after a few months or so. This will obviously be dependent on my monatary situation but I will definetly think about the option you have suggested.

I was wondering if you think this is a good idea, doing the BUNAC visa to try and prove myself and gain Canadian work experience, would this give me a good chance of obtaining interviews and possibly securing long term employment??

And you are correct, I am crazy in love lol

Cheers Auld Yin


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

crazyboy said:


> You are right with the BUNAC assumption, I didn't want to mention it but it has been said now!!
> 
> Under their 'rules', I still qualify as a student although I have graduated which gives me an option of applying for the 'non student' option in December this year which would give me a two year stay with the opportunity to work.
> 
> ...


There are many who came under BUNAC and managed by luck, diligence and hard work convert it into a TWP/PR visa. There are really only two other ways into Canada. One is to have an occupation on THE LIST of 38 that Canada deems needed. The other way is to obtain pre-arranged employment which is not easy. So, in essence by having a Bunac working visa you are better off because you would already be here and have a chance to prove yourself in whatever job you like.


----------

